# Seems we are #10 on this list of unfortunates.



## Boater108 (Feb 1, 2019)

As reported today in _Jalopnik_: 

"And now for the bad news: If you are using the Consumer Reports reliability data to determine which cars to avoid, things are not looking good for General Motors.

10. Volkswagen Atlas

9. Cadillac CTS

8. Alfa Romeo Giulia

7. Kia Cadenza

6. Cadillac Escalade

5. Cadillac CT6

4. Chevrolet Silverado 2500 HD

3. Tesla Model X

2. Buick Enclave

1. Jaguar F-Pace

Half of that list are cars from GM, most of which are Cadillacs. The Jaguar and Alfa probably won’t shock too many buyers, but the Volkswagen Atlas is a popular car for families and the inclusion of it on this bottom ten could hurt its sales in a very crowded and competitive segment." Consumer Reports

https://jalopnik.com/here-are-the-most-and-least-reliable-cars-according-to-1832866813


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Doesn't it depend on what CR and the folks they surveyed consider a reliability issue?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Define "reliability"...to some this is a rattle that the dealer can't diagnose...and this is a major issue requiring lemon law...ahahahahah

That is what gets reported to these things...


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

I'm sure all the replacement cats is a huge contributor.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I have never been a fan of consumer reports. There are so many things I had owned and they always performed opposite to their recommendations and assessments. This goes back to the 80's when I owned GM cars and every one of them never gave me an issue and the only thing I had to do was routine maintenance while CR always showed those cars as the worst in reliability. This was the same for home appliances and so on. This why I have not bought their magazine or even bothered reading any of their reports ever since. Some how this past month I got on their mailing list for rating products which I marked as junk and deleted.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Define "reliability"...to some this is a rattle that the dealer can't diagnose...and this is a major issue requiring lemon law...ahahahahah
> 
> That is what gets reported to these things...


Exactly. If your phone keeps disconnecting from your car, does that mean the car is unreliable? We've had our Atlas for 16 months now and its been to the dealer twice for issues. 1) An intermittent passenger airbag warning light.. (FIX: nut securing wire wasnt screwed on tightly during factory assembly process.. literally a 10 second fix.) 2) A/C blowing hot air after software update.. (FIX: another software update). Outside of those two issues it has been 13,000 miles of trouble free driving. Would I consider the our VW Atlas reliable? Absolutely. If I went back in time with the ability to purchase any other other 3row Crossover which one would I chose.. the VW Atlas all over again.

For all the hoopla these rankings, surveys and research claim to provide. You will be hard pressed to buy any new vehicle that cant go past the 100K mile mark.. while having mechanical or major issues leaving you stranded on the side of the road. Engineering, design and parts are so well sourced now that vehicles in general are literally the most reliable they've ever been. The only issue I see, is that as cars become more complicated many new cars are going to have a few headaches like my experience above.. which is sensor or software based issues that require a trip to the dealer, but are often fixed with a simple reset, update or replacement. There's only two ways around this.. buy vehicles that lack newer technology or stay away first/second year models until most bugs are worked out. 

We wanted the safest vehicle possible. That meant advanced driver aids like radar adaptive cruise control, front collision w/pedestrian detection with auto braking, lane watch/keep/assist, front/rear parking sensors, backup camera with cross traffic alert, auto high beams, remote start, etc. And the only way to get these all of these features was to buy a 2018 or newer model. Thankfully VW offers them standard on my 2018 and newer vehicles.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

KarstGeo said:


> Define "reliability"...


Exactly!

I define reliability by starting, not stalling, and always getting me where I need to go. Sure there have been hiccups, but all cars have those. 

And based on the number of Atlas's that are popping up in my town, no one cares what CR has to say... They always crap on Tesla, and I have never heard one person say anything bad about their overpriced electric appliance!


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Take those reports with a huge grain of salt. Obviously overlooks the massive safety (real safety defects!) of toyota and ford vehicles, not to mentioned any affected by the takata air bag debacle. You also have to look into the independence and data collection.

Reliability = not able drive (safely), eg. had to be towed to repair, or had to modify driving to get it repaired.

I work in the industrial world where reliability is a science. If pump or motor is not deemed unreliable because it makes a funny noise or paint starts chipping off. When it fails (stops functioning as intended) pre-maturely, that's an issue.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hfqkhal said:


> I have never been a fan of consumer reports. There are so many things I had owned and they always performed opposite to their recommendations and assessments.


+1.

I had a client a few years ago who worked there, and told me that although they don't take advertising money (which could be construed as an influence), they do accept free stuff. If products get "dropped off", no strings attached, no one complains. For example lots of CR staff have Samsung and LG appliances, and they highly rate them. When I bought new appliances a couple of stores I shopped said not only didn't they sell them, their service wouldn't work on them because of the high failure rate. VoA doesn't drop off cars...the guy (an attorney) said that CR doesn't like VWs.

VWs have been in my extended family since 1980 and nobody has had a bad one.


----------



## Aztecman (Nov 27, 2018)

How do they determine the reliability of an entirely new vehicle model? Very, very few people will have issues with their car in the first year of ownership no matter what the make and model is.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Surveys/feedback from owners....and yes, your rattling rear seat is a "reliability" issue...


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

I agree with the points about Consumer Reports view of VW. With that said, the Atlas seems to have a lot of problems (though 1.5 years in I can’t complain). Read Atlas owner comments on edmunds. Sheeeeshhh!

Based on some of those comments it seems like VW could improve their customer service too. I’m not sure VW fully grasps what they need to do to be successful in the US.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

brian81 said:


> +1.
> 
> I had a client a few years ago who worked there, and told me that although they don't take advertising money (which could be construed as an influence), they do accept free stuff. If products get "dropped off", no strings attached, no one complains. For example lots of CR staff have Samsung and LG appliances, and they highly rate them. When I bought new appliances a couple of stores I shopped said not only didn't they sell them, their service wouldn't work on them because of the high failure rate. VoA doesn't drop off cars...the guy (an attorney) said that CR doesn't like VWs.
> 
> VWs have been in my extended family since 1980 and nobody has had a bad one.


Never had a bad one? I have been a loyal VW driver since 1980 also. I had a lot of beetles and then moved on to a 1984 Gti and have had a lot of different models all bought new. I've had 3 major lemons and I lot of little problems over the years. I did buy a few Hondas over the last few years but I always seem to come back to VW, why I don't know. I don't know how much longer I will be devoted to VW. Their present line is pretty boring and nothing like what they made in the past.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Looked it up yesterday and their rating of the Atlas was actually good. The owners responses rating is above average for it and the CR picked the bad predicted reliability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

Bah! CR helps with decisions and places their recommendations from their own perspective. I've used CR for years and enjoy the way they acquire and review products. I trust CR and this doesn't surprise me one bit. VW reliability is crap. However... the warranty is great!

I'm the original owner of an MkV .:R32 with 75k miles. From KC to Chicago, KC to Phoenix, KC to St. Louis... the car is driven and well traveled. Replacement parts are expensive. Paint is thin. Plastic trim doesn't hold up to kids. Belt tensioners. A battery destroying phantom amp draw. Multiple failed AC high-pressure switch failures. Water leaked around bad welds setteling in trunk spare tire well. Failed seals. Headliner failed. Yada, yada... I've owned several VWs... typical. :facepalm:

Even with all of this, I will continue to buy VWs. EVERYTHING else is stellar! We *ADORE* our Atlas. The .:R is even better.


Do your research, test drive, ask questions on forums, watch youtube videos, talk to others that have owned the model and the brand. Dollars per smiles is higher on VW. One or two negatives don't dissuade me from enjoying the Atlas. 

PS: You can keep 'em nice or drive 'em, not both! :beer:


----------

